# Uberpool?



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

I noticed on my "payment statement" that while most rides I gave are listed as "UberX", a couple are listed as "Uberpool". What does that mean exactly? I never picked up passengers in more than one stop on the same trip. Did I get a lower rate or something on those rides?


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

I have that too not sure what it means


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Aren't they doing\testing some carpooling thing? May be a glitch


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

We don't have an UberPool in San Francisco. Something about the location of the drivers office not being zoned for it.


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> We don't have an UberPool in San Francisco. Something about the location of the drivers office not being zoned for it.


I'm in San Francisco and some of the rides I get are Uberpool rides. I thought Uberpool meant you have to pick people up along the way (which I don't want to do) but that hasnt been the case, its just like a regular UberX ride except it shows up on the app and on the invoice as an "Uberpool" ride

I read somewhere that Uberpool's fare is less even if no other riders are getting picked up? So am I getting screwed even more on fares by categorizing my rides as "Uberpool" instead of "UberX"? What's going on?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> We don't have an UberPool in San Francisco.


 Of course UberPool is available in SF. SF was the market where UberPool was tested and first rolled out.


UL Driver SF said:


> Something about the location of the drivers office not being zoned for it.


What does that even mean?


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

It's when you and your fellow Uber drivers have to "pool" your money together to split a can of soup for dinner


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

it says on the Uber blog page:

"Even if we don't find an UberPool match for you, we'll give you a discount on your ride."

http://blog.uber.com/uberpool

so should I just not accept Uberpool rides? Uber is already taking a high 25% comission on already low fares, are them classifying my rides as "Uberpool" another way in which I make even less money?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Josho said:


> 25% comission


Are you paying 25% commission?
Did you sign up after Sept 2nd?
Are you in SF...That's the only market where Uber was taking 25% commission from Drivers signed up after Sept 2nd.


----------



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Are you paying 25% commission?
> Did you sign up after Sept 2nd?
> Are you in SF...That's the only market where Uber was taking 25% commission from Drivers signed up after Sept 2nd.


yes to all


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Josho said:


> yes to all


I'm just curious to find out if New Drivers are being signed up at 25% commission in other markets.
Thanx!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

UberPool

http://www.amny.com/transit/uber-launching-uberpool-for-carpooling-1.9673430


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Of course UberPool is available in SF. SF was the market where UberPool was tested and first rolled out.


You are 110% correct @chi1cabby

New York passengers traveling a similar route can now save money by sharing a ride through Uber's new carpooling service, UberPool. The company announced Thursday that the service is now available 24/7 in all five boroughs, making New York the third city (after *San Francisco* and Paris) to adopt UberPool.

The service, launched in San Francisco.


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

Basically with Uberpool it sounds like you pick up 1-2 riders from one point, and along the way you would pick up another 1-2 riders who are going the same direction

I have NO IDEA how that would work with the app

And anyway like OP said, I also never had to pick up any additional passengers

And the blog further states: "even unmatched rides are 20% less than standard uberX fares"

So basically Uberpool right now is just like UberX but with lower fares? And obviously the people who suffer most from this are the drivers. Passengers are getting a cheaper fare for the same service

Perhaps until Uber clarifies, it is recommended to not accept/cancel UBERPOOL pings? I've been not accepting pings mostly based on ratings and distance, but am thinking to not accept based on ride being Uberpool?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> It's when you and your fellow Uber drivers have to "pool" your money together to split a can of soup for dinner


And that right there is so e funny shit.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> You are 110% correct @chi1cabby
> 
> New York passengers traveling a similar route can now save money by sharing a ride through Uber's new carpooling service, UberPool. The company announced Thursday that the service is now available 24/7 in all five boroughs, making New York the third city (after *San Francisco* and Paris) to adopt UberPool.
> 
> The service, launched in San Francisco.


You should re read my post. This time say all the words. Go by the drivers office on 301 Vermont st sf. There is in fact no pool there. You can also look it up on google's street view. The over head shot is the best one.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Oooooh. Uberpool is Uber's copycat version of the LyftLine. It's a total failure, and a great way for Uber to still get paid and us to get even lower rates.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Oooooh. Uberpool is Uber's copycat version of the LyftLine. It's a total failure, and a great way for Uber to still get paid and us to get even lower rates.


I dont think so. You can't swim in a Lyft line.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

taarbo said:


> I'm in San Francisco and some of the rides I get are Uberpool rides. I thought Uberpool meant you have to pick people up along the way (which I don't want to do) but that hasnt been the case, its just like a regular UberX ride except it shows up on the app and on the invoice as an "Uberpool" ride
> 
> I read somewhere that Uberpool's fare is less even if no other riders are getting picked up? So am I getting screwed even more on fares by categorizing my rides as "Uberpool" instead of "UberX"? What's going on?


I never get that
For me "uberpool" is something completely new
But i believe is another great idea of our uber team to help to the economy of our poor drunk party riders
Im so proud to be part of this revolutionary technology and a direct contributor of the improvement of the economy of our sociaty and im willing to continued helping our uber team in more and more experiments in how to provide a more affordable and confortable service to our already frugal riders


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> I never get that
> For me "uberpool" is something completely new
> But i believe is another great idea of our uber team to help to the economy of our poor drunk party riders
> Im so proud to be part of this revolutionary technology and a direct contributor of the improvement of the economy of our sociaty and im willing to continued helping our uber team in more and more experiments in how to provide a more affordable and confortable service to our already frugal riders


Had to be Pako,.. again...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Had to be Pako,.. again...


I'm finally convinced it's sarcasm on his part. Good thing too, I was beginning to think crazy thoughts about Pako and me grabbing a 2X4.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

taarbo said:


> Basically with Uberpool it sounds like you pick up 1-2 riders from one point, and along the way you would pick up another 1-2 riders who are going the same direction
> 
> I have NO IDEA how that would work with the app
> 
> ...


There's a lot of confusion about this even amongst csr's. The reason it says that is that uberPOOL rides are discounted for the rider by 20% in SF, but drivers still get the uberX rate. NYC doesn't have a discount at all, it's just the uberX rate.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

observer said:


> Had to be Pako,.. again...


Fue sin kerer
Keriendo
Pi pi pi pi pi pi pi
Lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

pako garcia said:


> Fue sin kerer
> Keriendo
> Pi pi pi pi pi pi pi
> Lol


Jajaja pinche pako, you're ok


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Jajaja pinche pako, you're ok


Y arriba el chavooooo!!!! QEPD


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

I hope this doesn't come to NJ. In a place like Hoboken people wait at times 8 minutes for a ride, then you sit outside 5-8 minutes for them and some of these streets are narrow that no one can pass. Can't see picking others up if everybody waits a long time to come out, you think they would be ready, but they look at that stupid clock that says how far away I'm at, hello I'm outside.


----------

